# JaxB: Nullelemente in Array nicht anzeigen



## aze (15. Mrz 2010)

Hi

Ich hab in einen meiner Objekten ein Array in dem unter Umständen Nullobjekte drinstehen.Die werden von JaxB folgendermassen angezeigt

[XML]

<_rootAreas xsi:nil="true" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" /> 


[/XML]

Wie kann ich verhindern ,dass solche Nullobjekte überhaupt angezeigt werden.


----------



## Noctarius (15. Mrz 2010)

Beim wegschreiben? Z.B. mit einem eigenen XmlAdapter welcher alle Null-Elemente auslässt.


----------



## aze (15. Mrz 2010)

Hmm okay ,ist ne Möglichkeit.Ich dachte es gäbe vlt ne schönere Möglichkeit dass irgendwie per Annotation zu regeln


----------



## Noctarius (15. Mrz 2010)

Hm nicht das ich wüsste, heißt aber nichts


----------

